# Defending Against Knife Slashes | A Beginners Guide to Knife Fighting



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 7, 2014)

Here is a new video by Doug Marcaida of Pekiti Tirsia on my blog.  Enjoy!

http://brianvancise.com/2014/01/07/...-slashes-a-beginners-guide-to-knife-fighting/


----------



## K-man (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for that clip Brian. Do you have any video of empty hand against slashes? I'm thinking you could practise the same drill empty handed so that in a real situation you might be able to deflect a slashing attack an enable a strike. Obviously the chance of being cut would be very high.
:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 8, 2014)

Absolutely K-Man that particular drill works empty handed as well with of course the opportunity for strikes and or joint locks.


----------



## Mon Mon (Jan 9, 2014)

Very Nice


----------

